# What is going on????



## rkconnor (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is a post that I made on another forum that I have no explanation for: maybe you can help.

I went on the VRI site the other nite and reserved a room that I had been looking for and it applied a week that I had deposited with TPI.  I then went to TPI website and noticed room had been confirmed.  After further exploration I found that some how the TPI website is opening on the VRI site and they are in no way related.  I called both VRI and TPI and neither exchange knows why it is happening other than it is actually the TPI website that is opening on VRI and VRI still has no plans for their own site.  :confused


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 14, 2009)

VR*Iety is operated by RCI on VRI's behalf.  

Is it possible TPI is also operated on RCI's system?


----------



## rkconnor (Feb 15, 2009)

No, I don't think so because the TPI rep.  wasn't aware of this phenomena and could offer no explanation.  He said he was reporting it to his IT dept. and would come up with an explanation. The only reason I posted it was for the benifit of VRI members who might think they finally had a website.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Recent change*



UWSurfer said:


> VR*Iety is operated by RCI on VRI's behalf.
> 
> Is it possible TPI is also operated on RCI's system?



VRI*ety operations were recently moved from RCI to TPI from what I understand.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 15, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> VRI*ety operations were recently moved from RCI to TPI from what I understand.


That is my understanding, as well.  However, many of the reps working on the new VRI*ety system seem to be extremely uninformed.  I spoke to one a few days ago, and asked if she was working for Trading Places.   She said she had no idea, so I asked if she could tell me the address of where she was working.  Well, it was at Trading Places' headquarters!   I asked how long she had worked there, and all she would tell me was that she was very new.  

I know there was a glitch last week where the TPI computer system was confusing TPI inventory and VRI*ety inventory. Rkconnor, maybe that is what happened to you.

In general, I am happy with the idea that VRI*ety is using TPI rather than RCI to service its new exchange, and the customer service at TPI is incomparably better than RCI's.  However, TPI and VRI*ety have very different exchange rules, so I hope that VRI owners will have the option of using either system, at least for their non-VRI managed weeks.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 15, 2009)

I am hoping that a TPI rep (Marcie?) will see this, as I have some specific questions.

How will TPI work for people who own both VRI-managed and non-VRI managed weeks?  We will still have the option to use the "original" (non-TPI) trading system?  The reason I am asking is that TPI currently doesn't count "color season" (red, white or blue) when making trades, whereas VRI*ety only allows trading for the same color season or a lower one, until shortly before check-in date.

If VRI owners can still use the original TPI, will they be allowed to deposit VRI-managed weeks into it, or will all VRI-managed weeks have to go to VRI*ety?

Also, it looks right now as if VRI*ety members can use their VRI weeks to trade for regular TPI inventory.  Will that continue to be the case?  If so, will TPI weeks be assigned a color code (red, white, blue), with the VRI*ety rules prohibiting trades up in color being in effect?

Thanks!


----------



## rkconnor (Feb 15, 2009)

*Still confused*

Wouldn't you think that the people working in the exchange departments would have some information on this.  When I spoke with both exchange departments they were as confused as me.  Think I'll wait and see if Marcie has an answer.  Rkconnor


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 18, 2009)

*VRI and TPI*

Hello, I would have answered sooner, however I have been out sick, sorry!!  

TPI and VRI have joined an "alliance" together.  If you work with one or the other, nothing will change.  All this does is give VRI-iety exchange more options.


----------



## rkconnor (Feb 18, 2009)

Marcie,  thanks for the response.  I am a MROP owner who has been scheduling my two weeks with VRI for the past two years and then depositing them with TPI.  Does this new arrangement mean that my MROP weeks will now be able to be deosited directly into TPI or will I still go thru the schedusing process. It looks to me that the new Vriety website is actually identical to the TPI website with the same properties and availabilities listed on both.  I, for one, hope that after experiencing the transitions from MROP to ORE to VRI and now to TPI that there finally will be some resolution to who is calling the shots.  I have really enjoyed working with TPI and hope that you are now managing MROP/ORE/VRI/ as the past couple of years have been really confusing. Can you address these questions as well as those of JudyS earlier in this thread?  Thanks, looking fwd to your response.  Ron Connor


----------



## rkconnor (Feb 18, 2009)

Marcie,  thanks for the response.  I am a MROP owner who has been scheduling my two weeks with VRI for the past two years and then depositing them with TPI.  Does this new arrangement mean that my MROP weeks will now be able to be deposited directly into TPI or will I still go thru the schedusing process. It looks to me that the new Vri-ety website is actually identical to the TPI website with the same properties and availabilities listed on both.  I, for one, hope that after experiencing the transitions from MROP to ORE to VRI and now to TPI that there finally will be some resolution to who is calling the shots.  I have really enjoyed working with TPI and hope that you are now managing MROP/ORE/VRI/ as the past couple of years have been really confusing. Can you address these questions as well as those of JudyS earlier in this thread?  Thanks, looking fwd to your response.  Ron Connor


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello.
You will continue to do as you have in the past.  There will be a further explanation and "how to" mailed out to everyone as well as possibly posted on our website.  So, for now, you will continue to call VRI just as you have in the past.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 17, 2009)

I was checking availability onthe VRI site and I found even though similar to TPI excahnge availability it is not exactly the same.


----------



## rkconnor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have found that also but the format is the same so I assume it is being managed by TPI which according to my experience is a good thing.  In speaking with a VRI rep. , I was told that you can't schedule on this website but you can check availability.  I still don't understand that complete disregard for informing members about things like web sites that appear after 
1+ years after it disappeared also without any warning to membership.  To clarify, I am speaking about VRI/MROP and not TPI who have given me great service.


----------

